# how offen do u shoot



## Nicojax (Nov 16, 2005)

how offen do u shoot


----------



## shooter08 (Feb 7, 2006)

I try and shoot everyday if not every other day, but since I'm waiting on my new sights its been a few days.


----------



## goddess (Oct 15, 2005)

Currently once a week.


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Alot*

I shoot 200+ arrows a day everyday, rain or shine. IT takes alot of practice to get good.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I too shoot a lot of arrows, but there is a difference between practicing and flinging arrows.


----------



## Reece (Jan 20, 2004)

I practice everyday. But then again, I work at a archery range.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Everyday weather permitting and time allotting. Im working on my boat motor right now so I havent shot in 2 days but tomorow im definetly going to shoot because its raining like crazy today so I dont think ill get out there today.


----------



## X Killer (Mar 7, 2005)

I try and shoot 1-3 hurs a day. Only way i would not shoot is if homework got in the way. Though with nationals so close school work won't even stop me any more.


----------



## ultramag2006 (Feb 23, 2006)

i usally only shoot maybe once a week, this time a year im very busey working, gotta make up on all the lost money and catch up on the bills i have from huntin season. usally in the summer time is when i start shootin hardcore again. usally hit the 3-d shoots pretty hard,


----------



## bowtech au (Feb 5, 2006)

i shoot 6 days a week


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

i usually shoot every day. and at least an hour. Especially with nationals coming up ive been a lot more avid about it.


----------



## BenR (Mar 9, 2005)

Not enough  
With school and not getting home till about 6:10 every night, I can pretty much only shoot on the weekends. It's getting better now because the days are longer now, though.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

X Killer said:


> Only way i would not shoot is if homework got in the way. Though with nationals so close school work won't even stop me any more.


hehe not even homework stops me shooting everyday i know what is more importaint to me  i shoot everyday doing about 200 + arrows practice makes perfect, remember that :wink: :tongue:


----------



## Live4hunting (Dec 6, 2004)

November - April at least twice a week, May - Sept daily weather permitting. Once the season kicks in I hunt as much as I can and try to at least shoot every day I can not hunt, but at least once a week.


----------



## gungun2224 (Feb 5, 2006)

every chance i get


----------



## deerdropper2005 (Jun 10, 2005)

I go to the 3d range every other day except inthe winter but i shoot almost every day!:wink:


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

During indoor season i have leagues on mondays and thursdays, i practice on wednesday and once in a while on saturday, then we have weekly shoots on sunday at various ranges. but for outddors i practice every day mon-fri in my back yard with leagues on thursday and weekly shoots on sunday.....i also believe that u shouldnt just go and shoot as many arrows as you can every day, you need to make good shots, and perfect that shot..thats what practice is about.


----------



## NY eXtReMe (Mar 29, 2006)

2-3 times a week.


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

sambow said:


> During indoor season i have leagues on mondays and thursdays, i practice on wednesday and once in a while on saturday, then we have weekly shoots on sunday at various ranges. but for outddors i practice every day mon-fri in my back yard with leagues on thursday and weekly shoots on sunday.....i also believe that u shouldnt just go and shoot as many arrows as you can every day, you need to make good shots, and perfect that shot..thats what practice is about.


Is that just so you can beat me Sam? I mean, I know how important those crispies are to you.

Currently, zero days a week. Usually 5-6 days a week.


----------



## sullivt (Jun 4, 2004)

I like to shoot 50 arrows everyday if possible... I do not go for quantity but try my hardest with each shot to ensure I am using correct form. I try to program my muscle memory to shoot the same each time. 50 good form shots are better than 1000 bad.


----------



## brokenblade (Nov 5, 2005)

I try for about 10 a day. You only get one shot when that deer comes by so it better be good.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

i shoot about 150 arrows a day and tournys on the weekend


----------



## HoytShooter89 (Apr 16, 2006)

*......*

as much as i can


----------



## girlarchery (Jan 27, 2006)

I shoot 125-250 arrows a day. 
Sunday is a day off.


----------



## Prodigyoutdoors (Jul 3, 2005)

one-two days a week until summer closer to huntinging season..daily


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

every day.... 100 arrows a day


----------



## Mr. Me (Mar 21, 2006)

three times a week at an archery team, every so often with my own bow.


----------



## PerfectionistJr (Dec 2, 2005)

homeworks in my way most of the time


----------



## Brown Eyed Girl (Aug 24, 2005)

I haven't been able to shoot as much lately but usually I try to shoot everyday (but I don't shoot many arrows-usually only about 30.)


----------



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

*every chance i get*

every chance i get to. i shoot about every day...Ty Noe


----------



## EC0003 (Nov 12, 2004)

I shoot distance 1-3 times a week, depending on how close I am to a Tournement, Try to shoot form atleast every other day


----------



## hoyt08 (Apr 1, 2006)

broke me wrist 5 weeks ago and doctor told me another month be4 i could shoot my bow! So i haven't shot in 5 weeks!!!!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

hoyt08 said:


> broke me wrist 5 weeks ago and doctor told me another month be4 i could shoot my bow! So i haven't shot in 5 weeks!!!!!


I know the feeling. I fractured my wrist at the beginning of February. I was out for about two months. I feel for you.
Katie


----------



## Trenton McClain (Apr 5, 2006)

*when i can*

I can shoot up to 20 yd's in my basement so i shoot every day.


----------



## XShot4062 (Jan 30, 2005)

We just got an awesome 90 m range built at my house, so i shoot alot. :smile:


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

*how much is enough?*

i shoot everyday in all weather except when i travel but i shoot outside up to -30 after that i dont in fear of damaging my bow but nothing like practicing in snow up to your kneas and the wind blowing in your face but no other way to get better than to practicing the best and worst conditions possible. All my friends call me crazy but they smoke so i would rather freeze my face off than screw my lungs up more than 2nd hand smoke has allready.
so any change i get rain, shine or snow i shoot 
Archery is life as is living itself so i shoot to live i guess.


----------



## hunterchic03 (May 15, 2006)

try 2 at least every other day, bout 25-50 GOOD shots each time, more if i feel like i need it. but right now i've kinda been slackin


----------



## hunting4ever (May 30, 2006)

*shoot every day*

i shoot everyday about 80 arrows instictive. it's hard but i try :wink:


----------



## Pierre Tessier (Apr 18, 2006)

youthhunter3 said:


> i shoot everyday in all weather except when i travel but i shoot outside up to -30 after that i dont in fear of damaging my bow but nothing like practicing in snow up to your kneas and the wind blowing in your face but no other way to get better than to practicing the best and worst conditions possible. All my friends call me crazy but they smoke so i would rather freeze my face off than screw my lungs up more than 2nd hand smoke has allready.
> so any change i get rain, shine or snow i shoot
> Archery is life as is living itself so i shoot to live i guess.



GO CANADA!!!Yeah i feel for you.Shooting in january at -30!! Thats some harddcore shooting!:canada:


----------



## Taylen (Jun 7, 2006)

i shoot about everyday


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

Pierre Tessier said:


> GO CANADA!!!Yeah i feel for you.Shooting in january at -30!! Thats some harddcore shooting!:canada:


Thanks man and Go Canada!!!!:canada:


----------



## ToFyShOoTeR™ (Feb 19, 2006)

*......*

i shoot every day 1-3 hours..... at least 72 arrows


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

I Shoot Every Day 100+ Arrows.i Shoot Any Thing I Can If I Get Board Of Shooting At A Target I Look For The Dogs Toys Or Basketballs In The Yard And Shoot At Them.


----------



## Buksknr53 (Mar 30, 2006)

fredbear17 said:


> I Shoot Every Day 100+ Arrows.i Shoot Any Thing I Can If I Get Board Of Shooting At A Target I Look For The Dogs Toys Or Basketballs In The Yard And Shoot At Them.


 I shoot about 3 times a week (about 3-6 hours). If I get bored or tired of shooting spots, I add small balloons to my target. I just love to hear that pop!


----------



## SmashtheXring (Feb 25, 2006)

hoyt08 said:


> broke me wrist 5 weeks ago and doctor told me another month be4 i could shoot my bow! So i haven't shot in 5 weeks!!!!!


I feel for ya, two years ago , i broke my wrist two weeks before Indoor Nationals, i had my doctor form my cast so i could hold my bow, i didnt do as good as i wanted to but i was happy i still got to shoot.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

fredbear17 said:


> I Shoot Every Day 100+ Arrows.i Shoot Any Thing I Can If I Get Board Of Shooting At A Target I Look For The Dogs Toys Or Basketballs In The Yard And Shoot At Them.


man zach. at 100 arrows a day.. you think you could beat me..


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

TributeHunter09 said:


> man zach. at 100 arrows a day.. you think you could beat me..


hell yea


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

fredbear17 said:


> hell yea


but you cant.. thats why i am amazed... kind of makes me think of how often you really shoot...:zip: 

JK


----------



## fredbear17 (Jun 27, 2006)

all the time


----------



## MuzzyHunter (Jul 12, 2006)

Every Wednesday at ny archery club in the league. If you shoot too much you'll end up messing yourself up.


----------



## Reid (Jul 13, 2006)

i try and shoot everyday after football and wrestling practice


----------



## Wolfgirl (Jun 19, 2006)

I try to shoot at least 30 minutes everyday. Eh, sometimes it just doesn't work out.


----------



## Stanman421 (Jul 9, 2006)

*800+ arrows a day*

Probably too much, but Im on summer break and I have nothing better to do. I go to a range from open to close, 9hrs, every day except tournaments, and shoot for about 7 of them. First 3-4hrs blank bale. I try to shoot 1-2hrs barebow recurve, then a whole lot of spot rounds(with compound) at 20-35 yrds.


----------



## archery_girl09 (Jul 15, 2006)

I shoot at least a 100 arrows a day, rain or shine b/c i can shoot 20 yds in my basement.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

I shoot ever day for about 4 hours a day in my longbow shop.
Cody


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

i shoot leagues in the winter on thursday nights and in the outdoors season i shoot between one to two sets a day one morning and the other in the evening an i usually shoot for about 21/2 hours each set


----------



## Sammi Jo (Mar 18, 2006)

for this past week ive been shooting 2 1/2 hours a day besides monday i had realy realy bad sunburn and couldnt move my arms....


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i shoot every on wednesdays i go to an archery club


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

archery_girl09 said:


> I shoot at least a 100 arrows a day, rain or shine b/c i can shoot 20 yds in my basement.





...................wow you're lucky lol


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

neill91_maui said:


> i shoot every on wednesdays i go to an archery club



i ment to say i shoot every day and on wednesdays go to an archery club


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

i used to shoot everyday but somebody called the cops......so there went that...now i shoot when i can get to the club but its not as often as i'd want to


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

i am scared that one of the naibors are going to call the cops but for now they just like to watch me shoot


----------



## blindfly69 (Jul 30, 2006)

well i have no idea who called em cuz one guy likes to watch me shoot and the other is the one who sold me my bow and he came to shoot with me sometimes lol


----------



## Sika Shooter (Aug 3, 2006)

I shoot most days if it is not raining


----------

